# Portable water heater/hot tub



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Anyone have experience using a propane portable water heater on a grand trip? Looking for the highest out put of water/heat, and most durable. Looking for one that would be able to possibly fill a blow up kiddie pool for a hot tub. Anyone have experience doing this? 

Any other simple/easy options for a hot tub on the grand? Also considering the wall tent/ wood burning stove sauna option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/makeshift-riverside-hot-tub-45160.html


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

You might want to reach out to Jack's Plastic Welding ([email protected]). I believe they built some "tubs" for a guy that is making a portable hot tub. Not sure how portable the heater unit is, but it maybe worth exploring.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I've seen folks do this by making a copper coil, (maybe 20 feet of 1/2" copper tubing wrapped around a bucket) placing it in a fire and pumping water through it. They made a water trough hot tub (a metal 2 person deal) and it worked great. It was pretty simple - I believe they just used a drill attachment style pump, pumped water out of the river with it and then circulated it from the tub, trough the fire and back into the tub. took like an hour to get it too hot and had to add cold water.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Right on guys thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## portercassidy (Jun 10, 2010)

Zodi Portable Instant Hot Shower | Shower Accessories | Free Shipping* on Orders over $100 | Zodi.com

Options


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

*Hot Tub Hammock*

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/hot-tub-hammock-58536.html


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a zodi shower, you'd go through like 20lbs of propane to heat a tub of water. it's okay for a shower, after you've recirculated it in the same 20 gallon bin for 30 minutes or so to get it to where you have a decent temp for a shower. for a hot tub, you'd just burn way too much propane for way too long to get it up to temp. if they had more tubing and a bigger heater it might work better.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I have made several portable hot tubs over the years, from 4 person to 20 persons. Wood fired or propane fired. The biggest challenge is that it takes a *long time* and a lot of BTU's to heat several 100 gallons of water.
This makes them impractical for overnight camping, multiple days at the same site are OK, but *way* too long to setup for an overnighter.

The 4 person unit was fastest startup. Heated by a very efficient burner unit salvaged from a propane tankless water heater with an electric pump to circulate water. It needed 2.5 - 20 lbs propane bottles and a little over 8 hours to come to full heat (105 degrees) starting with water (52 degrees) The big 20 seater was wood fired and burned an entire cord of wood to get to temp in about 24 hours.

You might consider a sauna instead. An old canvas wall tent with a small stove and a pan of rocks will heat up in under 20 minutes.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I did a little 'back of the envelope' calculations and wish to modify my previous post. While I never achieved these results, based on the raw numbers it may be possible. 

This of example assumes 100% efficiency in the heater and no radiant or convective heat losses which is not really possible.

assuming a 4' x 4' x 30" tall tub = 40 cu ft of water
40 cu ft x 62.4 = 2496 lbs of water
1 BTU = the heat required to heat 1 lbs water +1 degree F
assume water starts at 52 degrees F heated to 105 degrees: delta T = 53

2496 lbs of water x 53 degrees = 132,288 BTU

a blaster stove produces 65,000 BTU/hr, so if you could capture all of the heat you could be tubing in a little over 2 hours

a really full 20 lb bottle of propane has 366,000 BTU's, enough to do it 2x.
(note: most bottles only get filled about 75%, unless they are bleed during filling which rarely happens)


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

PhilipJFry said:


> I have a zodi shower, you'd go through like 20lbs of propane to heat a tub of water. it's okay for a shower, after you've recirculated it in the same 20 gallon bin for 30 minutes or so to get it to where you have a decent temp for a shower. for a hot tub, you'd just burn way too much propane for way too long to get it up to temp. if they had more tubing and a bigger heater it might work better.



Right on looks like those are not a solid option for a community tub thanks for the beta. 



kengore said:


> I did a little 'back of the envelope' calculations and wish to modify my previous post. While I never achieved these results, based on the raw numbers it may be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great info thanks!!! I'm going to mull this info over and take some considerations on the other "tub" post on mtbuzz. Those btu calculations are amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

This one looks pretty well equipped for river use: Nomad.

I am especially intrigued by the heater coil that can be used with wood, charcoal or propane, and doesn't require a pump- thermosiphoning to create circulation. I wonder how well that actually works. . .


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

jimr said:


> Any other simple/easy options for a hot tub on the grand? Also considering the wall tent/ wood burning stove sauna option.


Or you could just enjoy the Grand for what it is... this is going to be a pain in the ass for you and your whole group.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet they'd love some pics of their tub in the grand...better look good in a bikini though.

Get sponsored...technically you'd be a pro hot tubber 
Sponsorship Questionnaire – The Original Nomad


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Randaddy said:


> Or you could just enjoy the Grand for what it is... this is going to be a pain in the ass for you and your whole group.


Ya a Jerry rigged hot tub will be more work than it's worth. A riverside sauna is way more practical and offers similar or better results.


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

You can use an empty bucket boat as the hot tub. Rig up some kind of water heater/recirculator using blaster stoves and your set. I assume you would only be doing this for the awesome photo op. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

FrankC said:


> You can use an empty bucket boat as the hot tub.


Just make sure you roll it up and pack it out after the seams fail...


----------



## hoosker (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't have any first hand experience with these, and it may be less accommodating than what you're looking for, but it's interesting.

https://roadtrippers.com/stories/ultimate-camping-gear-a-hot-tub-hammock


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

We used the original nomad on Westwater this past weekend. It took quite a while to heat up, but once we got it hot and switched from propane to fire, we used it all night and it was pretty amazing. 

bring plenty of buckets for a fire line to fill it, a lot of propane to start it, a tarp to cover it while it heats up, and stir it constantly. Great for an overnighter but I can't imagine using it more than a few times over the course of your entire trip down the grand. its a lot of work.

If i can figure out how to post a picture I will


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

We just got sponsored by nomad for our Thanksgiving Rogue trip. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I've been thinking about this since Ian posted 2 years ago. I think the Nomad coil would work even better if fabricated inside of a washing machine tub fire pan. 










Then use the pallet pool concept:








more info > link

Not practical for the grand, but would sure be nice at a festival or in my backyard.

Finish it up with a 5 gallon bucket sand filter and you have a great pool. You may also need a Honda EU generator, electric pump, etc. 

I have been thinking about building a stock tank version for use in the backyard. I don't want a Jacuzzi, but like the idea of a warm water tank to lounge in.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I personally like this idea:









See here for the full story...(4 Vancouver men hope to set world record on hot tub boat | or-politics.comor-politics.com) 

...but I wonder how much propane they use to heat/keep hot or do they use shore power to get it too temp. Adventurous souls non-the-less.


----------

